# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Nën hijen e Lisit..

## Brari

Ka zan gjethi  bregun malin
Edhe bora tash ka shkri
Po e lajm pa ndez oxhakin
Jasht prandvera bukuri
u ban dit oj Korason
qe sje duk ti ne kto an
Po ta baj nji telefon
ku je hup e ku je kan
ktu nen hije te kti lisi
po te presim  pa durim
djath sallat pilaf orizi
edhe uj mushun n'burim
hajt kolomb na merr nji valle
qe ta tundim ket mahalle..

----------


## palushi

Tungjatjeta i pari fisit 
qi rrin ulun n'hije t'lisit
n'kete masdite qi dielli shndrit
si je ken iher me shnet 
a je lodh a je merzit
mue me m'fal se krejt kam tret
kam ardh per mbylljet e inaugurimet
e kam neglizhue vazhdimet
kajher shetija kajher puna
me kan ardh deri te huna
e tash thash me lejen tuj
n'gjit t'lisit t'ulem t'pushoj
si fis oxhakut e jo i huj
t'pvetunat e vjetra ti vazhdoj
Bace po ça thot ky njerzim
a po ka rritje t'popullsise
na e thuj edhe ndoj mendim 
per sa po i perket cilesise
Po vashat tona si kotele
a thue kan dale per luledele 
me Korason e me Albush
a din gja a i ka pa kush
pershnetje ju vajza e djem
bash si ftoni e molla n'gem
ja u prifte ju zoti mbar 
juve bashke me bacen Brar

----------


## kolombi

Brar,t'kerkova ne tere forumin
e te gjeta poshte k'tij lisi
ulur si dikur ne Pojan
Me sallat ,pilaf orizi.
Po mu duka si piknik
ndaj po ulem shpejt ne qoshe
ne traste kam speca me gjize
dhe nje shishe dall Libofshe..........lol
Korazonin mos e prit
as per kenge e as per valle
Ne Ksamil eshte aksioniste
per te mbledhur portokalle
Do na vij Cupka e Devollit
dhe Marsela e Stambollit
Do na vije dhe Kaltersia,
Zane e Malit,dhe Partia................
Do na vij dhe Del Monako
kesaj radhe pa kantata
me kitare,ne hije t'lisit
do kendoje ca serenata.
Do na vij Pinku dhe Xeni
Dhe Borbardha prej RResheni
Si Mojsiu zbret nga mali
Edhe Cobi,poet djali.
Keshtu pra lis qofsh i bekuar
N'hijen tende jemi shtruar.........

----------


## shkodrane82

Per here  te pare itu po vi
dhe pa shkru spo mund te rri.
Paska pase talent ky Brar djali
ne forum gjithkund ma i pari.
Nje kto rreshta mire i knon
po ashtu dhe i rimon.
Mu kujtunen mu do vjersha
qe njeni tjetrin kena permende
tek njato rreshta.
Dhe ty Brari po ti kujtoj
me do rreshta po ta kaloj.

*Brari*
E heejjjj

yllshkodrane ti mir se erdhe
ato kafe kujdes se na i derdhe
mbaje drejt moj tabakaneeee
emocionet moj bij ty nuk t' lane

e hejj..

mos na i derdh moj njato filxhana
se boll mir maj ty tka msue nana
Mos derdh kafen o mysafirve
e heeeejjj 
me ja djeg o shalet komshive..lol


*yllshkodrane*

Paska ardhe Brari me top
mendon se shkodren ka 
me e fut ne grop.
Kush je ti mar zog shqiptarit
si me na fol per njat shkoder arit.
Ty une kafe po te qes 
me llokuma po te pres
Jo se ti po e meriton 
po se na e kena zakon.
PO na flet me kopetenca
si me pase ne goje rezistenca.
Ti na keke zotni burre
po ne shkoder spaske kene kurre.
Ti me qeras mire po dike
paske pase gru sojnike.
Te paska mesu si qeraset miku
me fillu ti prej te femija 
e me mbaru te burrnia.
Kund njashtu une spaskam pa
po ca nuk paska kjo dyrnja.
Ti per fukarallek mos fol
se ne shkoder nuk te ulin ne stol.
Ka na asht fjala buke e krype
edhe shpine mos me korite.
Ti me ALBON shume mos u kap
se asht i sjute e te ban zap.
Ke lezet kur ta kthen fjalen
me pak lojna ta mbyll vallen.
Keshtu brari e ke gabim
po paske jetu shume ne mergim.
IK ne shkoder ban nje vizite
se po e shef si kane me te prite.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Brari* 

Yll shkodrane maj Yll shkodrane
Ti kenke poete maj kapidane
E ke qendis oj vetull hane
At poezi si me fije gjylpane..
E ty t'lumt dora e goja bashk
Se musafirt nuk i len jasht..

Por ti kto fjal mue mi nig-jo
Kur t'kesh mysafir ti mos harro
Se nderi ma i madh qe ja ban nji nane
Asht kur fmin ja don oj Syun si zane
Tana t'mirat kur ja qet nji miku 
E fmin e tij e harron rranx ndoj fiku
Asht kot qerasja e ndera Shpis 
Se zemra prindit asht goja fmis..
Kte mos harro as sot as mot
Se kte qe tham un topi se lot..

*Yllshkodrane* 

Me ty jam tashi kur thu
se edhe fmine duhet me e respektu
Por mos harro se nuk po flasim 
me mbushe barkun
po i japim gjithkuj hakun.
Fjalet e tua po i degjoj 
se je me i madh e te respektoj.
Po mos mendo se as na nuk dina
se nuk jena vec per sherrina.
Jam e lumtun qe baba me ka mesu
sesi mikun me e respektu.
Vendin di me ja dhane femise
edhe te madhit te zotit t'shpise.
Une me ty sdu me vazhdu
se temen sdona me e dreqnu.
Vec po ti tham une ty dy fjale
me respekt e dashamiresi
kur te kesh kohe ti more djale
shko ne shkoder e xen miqesi.
Se ke me pa ca asht respekti Ti!!
Merr me vedi edhe femite
edhe shif si kane me ti prite....

----------


## ALBA

Mirsejugjej e tunjatjeta
A ka ndonje vend ketu per mu
se per zotin m'kish mar malli 
sot mu ju me kuvendu
Brar , po te pys ty spari
ka ke ken e ka ke shku
nji kyt vend nen hije t'lisit
Bre! mir boll qe e ke zaptu
Uf car veni paske gjet
fryn murlani tan  lezet
ta po mlidhen gjinia shpejt
Sa t'nijn eren e misht pjek
Te jam fal Palush djali
boll jam munu me t'lexu
po shume rralle n'oxhak ke ardh
ktu besoj ske me mungu 
Cohu Palush e piq at mish 
se Kolombi qenke unshem
paska marr dhe dall libofshi
ishalla s'ka ardh ktu pijshem 
Kora eshte ngatrrru ne pyll
kur ka shku me mbledh dru
boll u munu me i vu shenj rruges
po prap do jete ngaterru 
Hajde Kora e silli drut
se ty po t'presim nen ket hiije
pa ty askush nuk fillon me henger
dhe as kush nuk i prek pijet (Lol)

----------


## Brari

dhall.. oj alb e jo dall ..ose ajron kur thon kosova..

po kolombi ka harrue
aty fill nji H me vnue
smuj ma shum une me shkrue
se korasoni asht avullue
kur te vij ajo nen lis
mbani za mue n'der t'shpis
se ather rri pa siklet
edhe shkruj ktu me lezet..

----------


## MI CORAZON

N'hije t'lisit "shpi" të re
byça ven nuk po ju ze,
ç'paski qenë për muhabete
folni i her ne ju për vete.
Hajt tregoni ç'kini ba
jeni puth a jeni rrah,
keni dal a mren jeni nry
s'paski pa ju diell me sy ?!
Tash që vera po troket
edhe rreze diellit  t'vret,
dilni shokë e bani qejf
vetëm kjo do mbahet mend.
Pse, ti Brar mu po më pret
java shtatë e unë tetë...,
s'ka ktu rradhë e hierarki
qeshni , knoni se asht fri.

----------


## Brari

ti e din oj zerdeli
era ftu faqe kajsi
vetullholl e sy ulli
nen ket lis une spo rri
me degju do copa mishi
se kam pa un plot asishi
n'lazaret qaty n'rrap trishi
qe Ali ohri i stervisi
te kam prit ori belholla
buz qershi ato si molla
se un du tipa sheqer
me  lezet si qoftja n'byber
ulu i tash e na kallxo
po na qet alba liko
ku ke qen e cka ke ba
a pe kend a te kan pa
bjeri kafet or kolomb
at palush mos le ne kom
qe rrogozi na zen tan
nen ket lis e nen ket than..
tash durimin kur ta kem
do vizatoj lis e liqen
naten pra e gzuar pashket
ju shoqnija e perbashket..


...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Qetësi ka rënë këtuja
korba..vetëm...guguftuja,
po ç'ju gjeti a derëbardhë
gojë kyçur mbani rradhë ?
Hajde de,  paçi uratën
shtroni bukën, nxirrni dhallën,
se do mblidhen gegë e toskë
nga malsia gjer tëposhtë...
E do benjëm muhabete
shumë për botën pak për vete
se kështu zakon e kemi
tek sho shoqi shkojmë e vemi
pijmë kafe e hajmë glikora
ç'na zë suri na bën dora.
Vijmë vrik të lexojmë 
tek "kuzhina" të kopjojmë 
bëjmë lakror e bakllava
lum mamaka, që na ka.


Kaq për tani..Kur të kthenem na shëtitja do shkruanj një çiçkë më shumë. 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Dhe forumi marshallah
Qe si ty te dyt nuk ka
Te kenaq me cte nxjerr goja
Korason lule sheboja..

----------


## shkodrane82

O ti Brar mor lum miku
a te ka mbajte naj fije fiku,
keka ba ti shume i qete
s'po ma kthen as lehte e lehte.
Une me te mire me ty e kam
as nuk flas me te ba dam.
Po ti thuje he burre nje fjale
se te kena trim o djale,
ne forum ti ban kerdine
e shume flet ti per partine.
Politika te pelqen
po dhe arti te xen vend
ne njato postime te plota
here me pika e here me rrota.
* Corazon*  maj Corazon
dy-tri rreshta i meriton,
ty shume tu rrite ndera
e tu bafte dimri si pranvera
se mire ja thoke ketij zanat
na le ti ne me goje hap.
Vazhdo shkruj maj pilivese
se na i more mend e krese.
E na fute dhe ne kujin
me e cu peshe edhe te hujin,
per me shkru bashke me ju
dhe tane forumistat mi uru
fat ne jete edhe mbaresi
kudo qe te jeni paci vec Lumturi.

----------


## PINK

Nen hijen e fikut 
oops i mean lisit
Burat kuvendojne , 
pika qe su bie se nga neve 
cdo gje po shijojne lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Nen hijen e fikut 
> oops i mean lisit
> Burat kuvendojne , 
> pika qe su bie se nga neve 
> cdo gje po shijojne lol


c'po shijojm o moj e mira Pink,
se ne gje nuk po shikojm,
ndofta mos eshte e kunderta gje ,
"skllever" sot jane te tjere...lol

Kuvendoni mori gra,
beni dhe pune ndopak,
rrofshin zyrat dhe pronaret,
qe nuk dine me marre gjak.

dhe tani ne hije te lisit,
hani pini dhe kendoni,
sa te jete lale Brari,
dhe laleshe Korasoni....lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

O po ç'u mbush lisi plot me krushq, plot me krushq.
O po thotë Xhuxhitoo janë rruuuush, janë rruuuush .
O po xhepat tanë, sot janë mbush, sot janë mbush.
Thenks tu GOD end thenks tu Bush, thenks tu Bush !

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> * Corazon*  maj Corazon
> .
> Vazhdo shkruj *maj pilivese*
> se na i more mend e krese.
> .



.................................

 :uahaha:  

A se din maj Miss Xhersija
s'të ka than ty tan kojshija
faqet e mija a si ke pa
topolake për marshallah ?!

----------


## marsela

_Nen degt e lisit 
qenka dystu paria
ju paska rruge muhabeti
ka lezet kjo hija: )

Paska mbrrit Corasoni
topolakja lozonjare
e ne t'vorfnve t'shkret 
po na tund xhepat me pare

Ja dhe Xhuxhu,gjithmon energjik
vazhdon te qaj hallet me "te shijshmen" Pink: )
Shkodranja, mamushja qe nuk lodhet kurre
ka ardh me perforcime,vargjet ka bo turre: )

Po te tjeret ku jan?
a presin hala n'oxhak?
a e ka fajin pranvera
qe ja vlon at gjak..
Hajdeni pra miq 
tja shtrojm kangs e muhabetit
se na iku jeta me hallet e kurbetit

_

----------


## [xeni]

_Prolog_
Erdh pranvera pollen micat
Poshte nen lis shkun forumistatlol
.......................................

Ka kon mir dikur n'oxhak
Kish hajgare e hare plot
Faqet kishim t'kuqe flak
E s'merdhijshim hiç si sot
Nuk e di ça bahet te ju
Veç ktu ftofti s'po na len
Vera me dal asht tuj pertu
Hiç s'po ka lezet ky ven.
Ti o brar i pari i fisit
Na ke nxjerre , pra, heret jashte
Po edhe ksaj derman i bahet
Poshte p'e shtrojme ne do kashte
Hajdni çika kot mos rrini
Me llafe boshi mos u merrni
Mlidhni kashte; hyzmet na bani
Se me zor neve na keni  :ngerdheshje:  (hehehe)
Mos m'u turrni per ket' qe thashe
Se kjo s'asht gja veç hajgare
Jeni t'mira si sheqeri 
Pa ju ne s'i bajme dy pare (gjoja.... :shkelje syri: )
Paska ardhe edhe shkodranja 
Me do bejte krejt lezet 
Asht prej Shkodre or lum miku 
Si ajo s'un shkruj as vet. (hehehe)
Dhe kolombi ky djal bos 
Qe na e prish qefin naj her' 
Ja ka dhane bekimin lisit 
ishallah rrime pa shume poter'
..................................................  ....
Qyre qyre kush ka ardhe 
Pinku i amel si bakllavaja
veçse vjen ajo shume rralle
lshon naj fjale; bahet hataja :....lol... 

Tash s'du me e lan, pra, pa permend
Nje Zane Mali, nje zemermjalt;
Qe s'e kam pa kaher ne ket vend 
A thu i dukna poshte se asht nalt? (hehehe)
Hajt, pra, leni ato male 
E zbrit ketu te ne 
Se e di mire je edhe sirene
nuk rrin veç ku ka re... lol... (shume e thelle kjo...)
*Tan jeni te mire; ju pershndes...!*    

..................................................  ................
u lodha; me mire e vazhdojme naj here tjeter... Kemi neshje sot, hajde me nje fitore ishallah...
*fjollat*, *Suigeneris*....hajdni pra se ketu tek lisi ka vend per te tane....sidomos per talente si ju  :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

Nen Hijen e Lisit 
forumistat kuvendojne
si te havim gud time 
te gjithe po diskutojme lol


Xeni Xeni top sheqeri
ngulmon Dhe Kerkon 
Pa zanen e malit
une tash nuk filloj  lol 

Ja dhe Marsela me kacurrela
gjithe lezet po diskuton
Hajde ta bejme nje lisharse
Te gjithe te lodrojme lol 

Xhuxhumaku ... avash avash
nxjerr faqoren me raki lol 
Hidhet Brari 
Du dhe une .. ma jep 
njehere dhe une ta thethij  :ngerdheshje: 

Del Monakon bre se kam pa 
ku eshte ai superstar 
zerin e tij dum ne ta degjojme
qe atmosfere neve te na krijoje lol 

Ja ku eshte dhe Korazoni
shume vape eshte -thote kjo 
dhe ngulmon 
ne pishine te shkojme ne  lol 

Kaq tani ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## palushi

T'jeta juej bejtexhi
q1 n'hije t'lisit jeni bashke
po vi pak me ju te rri
t'ju uroj edhe kto pashke
pershumvjet e veç me t'mira
per ju e per t'gjith shqiptaret
na u largoshin kohet e vshtira
me gjith hajdutat e zagaret
dita e mbare zbardhte per ne
neper bote kudo q1 jena
po iher per njat atdhe
q1 ne mendje e zemer kena
Tash me shprese e me besim
se si Krishti q1 asht ngjall
edhe e mira asht n'afrim
me vend tone kush s'ka mu tall
Pra ka nji gote po e çojme
mashkullia me raki
n've e djathe pak po bubrrojme
po vashat çka po done me pi ??
kam pru martini e kampari
kremwiski apo porto
dizarono apo safari
veç kallxoni se jane pronto
E mandej fillon ferligu
goja lang gjithkuj i shkon
me ja da pjesen çdo miku
Baces Brar tham i takon
se per amelsin njajo Albush 
na e ka mbush plot nji tepsi
s'besoj shoqen ja ban kush
si t'lyni n'zjerm n'goje me tu shkri
e njeshtu te hame e te pime
bashke mbledh n'hije te ktij lisit
t'kuvendojme edhe te rrime
bash si hije i ka fisit

----------

